# wasnt sure where to post this



## Conceal30 (Dec 5, 2014)

Im curious as to why I went from registered user title, to newbie over night? I am a newbie, true. But registered user has a nice ring to it


----------



## charley (Dec 5, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> Im curious as to why I went from registered user title, to newbie over night? I am a newbie, true. But registered user has a nice ring to it




...  i'm not sure, but i think you need 25 or 50 posts , to not be a newbie...



...welcome 50 new folks & you're in......


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 5, 2014)

how about a title ''fag''


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 5, 2014)

It changes as your post count goes up. When you hit 100 your senior member... really it doesnt mean anything


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2014)

http://youtu.be/pUQ89iWoFjE


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 5, 2014)

SFW said:


> http://youtu.be/pUQ89iWoFjE


Lmao


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 5, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> how about a title ''fag''




oh, no thank you. im straight. i appreciate the offer, and i dont judge you for your life choices.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 5, 2014)

SFW said:


> http://youtu.be/pUQ89iWoFjE




now i get it! thanks


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> oh, no thank you. im straight. i appreciate the offer, and i dont judge you for your life choices.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 6, 2014)

justhav2p said:


>



Fuuuuuucccccckkkkk yyyyooooooouuuuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> oh, no thank you. im straight. i appreciate the offer, and i dont judge you for your life choices.



You wouldn't be here if you're straight. 

SHOW US YOAR CAWK!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 6, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> Fuuuuuucccccckkkkk yyyyooooooouuuuuuu!!!!!!




Love you too Sweet P


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 6, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> Im curious as to why I went from registered sex offender, to nubian over night? I am a nubian, true. But registered sex offender has a nice ring to it


interesting.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 7, 2014)

Cawk now gdi


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 7, 2014)

justhav2p said:


>



Holy shit, I'm im in the twilight zone. Heh.


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 8, 2014)

justhav2p said:


>


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 8, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> Im curious as to why I went from registered user title, to newbie over night? I am a newbie, true. But registered user has a nice ring to it



fuckoff


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 8, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> fuckoff



no, fuck-on.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 8, 2014)

maybe i didnt think this post all the way through.....


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 12, 2014)

your a fuckwit, just like your mom, now run off and eat a bowl of faggot wings


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 15, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> your a fuckwit, just like your mom, now run off and eat a bowl of faggot wings






ill humor you...the fact you talk about my mother is immature, the fact you insinuate im a "faggot" lends credence that you yourself may have some homosexual tendency's. it seems your angry, or maybe you just have low self esteem, and it makes you feel superior to call peoples names and talk about their mothers. im not mad at you, i feel sorry for you....but thats none of my business.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> ill humor you...the fact you talk about my mother is immature, the fact you insinuate im a "faggot" lends credence that you yourself may have some homosexual tendency's. it seems your angry, or maybe you just have low self esteem, and it makes you feel superior to call peoples names and talk about their mothers. im not mad at you, i feel sorry for you....but thats none of my business.



^^^^ eats faggot wings


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 17, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> ill humor you...the fact you talk about my mother is immature, the fact you insinuate im a "faggot" lends credence that you yourself may have some homosexual tendency's. it seems your angry, or maybe you just have low self esteem, and it makes you feel superior to call peoples names and talk about their mothers. im not mad at you, i feel sorry for you....but thats none of my business.


newbie post


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^^ eats faggot wings



why not, their delicious and nutritious!


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 17, 2014)

^^^ jerks off to azzas gym butthole selfie


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 17, 2014)

Gee and why are there no noobs here at I.m........Prince must be so proud right now.......well at least he already got his elite membership dues........


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 17, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> ^^^ jerks off to azzas gym butthole selfie



well, arnt I the popular one....

im new, im learning...and im taking my lumps. 

respect


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2014)

coneal30 said:


> well, arnt I the popular one....
> 
> im new, im learning...and im taking my lumps.
> 
> respect



Good on ya hairy nutz!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## charley (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## sneedham (Dec 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Good on ya hairy nutz!



See now you must take theCaptn's hairy nuts or cawk which ever he prefers....After you may be registered...


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 18, 2014)

Geez, Trying to remember if you guys were this tough on me back when I started out.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 18, 2014)

Depends...... how long before you messages cawk pics?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Dec 18, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Geez, Trying to remember if you guys were this tough on me back when I started out.



Did you start out in posting threads in the AG???  I bet if you did they would have gone this way.  


.....Some of the best E-battles have been fought on these grounds.


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Geez, Trying to remember if you guys were this tough on me back when I started out.




.....   well if we knew how much you liked the 'dallas cowboys' you'd be in a world of pain.....


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 18, 2014)

HA! well originally from Chicago so I would have to say I am a Bears fan. Guess that's enough punishment to gain amnesty on here? lol


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2014)

....   ..   the Bears are a team i've always liked...  Walter Payton , Gale Sayers , Bronko Nagurski , Richard Dent , Mike Ditka ....enough said ..


----------



## spinyvegeta (Dec 18, 2014)

charley said:


>


What the fuck is that????


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 18, 2014)

justhav2p said:


> Depends...... how long before you messages cawk pics?



fine...look it


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2014)

.. it's camouflage.....    







...  it's a kind of message to O.P. to lay low , learn the lay of the land[who's who]......


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 18, 2014)

charley said:


> ....   ..   the Bears are a team i've always liked...  Walter Payton , Gale Sayers , Bronko Nagurski , Richard Dent , Mike Ditka ....enough said ..



Yea and the last time they were actually worth watching was when those guys were playing.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 18, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Yea and the last time they were actually worth watching was when those guys were playing.



I'm embarrassed to be a bears fan this year.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 18, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm embarrassed to be a bears fan this year.



Muscle bears are all the rage in Milan this year


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Muscle bears are all the rage in Milan this year



^^^ That's hilarious!! I was actually in Milan last Oct. For the first time in my life I actually felt like a bodybuilder. People were like looking at me and pointing then making a muscle and then saying whatever they knew in English that pertained to bodybuilding. To Northern Italians fit is the typical underwear model look. No mass just lean. They thought I was a mutant it was pretty fun. I'm only 5'9" but I was still taller than most. Crazy. lol


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm embarrassed to be a bears fan this year.




... that's what it's like in philly also, we have our ok years & our 'nasty' years...    now we're rebuilding again, when you're a 'homer' you go down with the ship , there's alot worse cities to live in....   & I said homer not 'homo'.......


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 19, 2014)

milan is where i go to shop for sex slaves male or female im not picky


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 19, 2014)

The Captn  isn't cheap!!!


----------



## secdrl (Dec 19, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> how about a title ''fag''



lol


----------

